# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #36

## Jenda

_Disclaimer: I'm not the author of the UWN, I'm just trying to get it out there to more people by quoting it here on the forums. Feel free to post answers, comments, corrections etc. right here._
*Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #36*

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue #36 for the week April 8th - April 14th 2007. This is probably the last UWN before Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04 gets released into the wild. In this issue we cover Mark's announcement on the next Ubuntu release codename and schedule, Feisty Fawn's release parties and a small delay in the release candidate due to problemas with certain ATA chipsets, although the final release is still expected on Thursday 19th.

*UWN Translations*

Deutsch - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue36/DeEspañol - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue36/EsFrançais - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue36/FrItaliano - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue36/ItPortuguês - Start one! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...ter/Issue36/PtPortuguês do Brasil - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Issue36/PtBr

*In This Issue*

Next Ubuntu release: Gutsy GibbonFeisty Release PartiesUbuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn RC delayedLoCo Teams started in FinlandUbuntuforums Council Meeting summaryApport: Automatic crash reports

*General Community News*

*Feisty Release Party in London*

Canonical is sponsoring a Feisty release party in London. It will be held April 20th at  Corbet Place, Old Truman Brewery. Mark Shuttleworth will be there among other well known Ubuntu personalities. All are welcome. You can read more at:
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/004032.html
To find a Feisty release party near you, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseParties.

*Next Ubuntu Release announced: Gusty Gibbon*
Mark Shuttleworth has announced Gutsy Gibbon will be the next engineering mascot succeeding Feisty. The Gibbon beat out the Glossy Gnu in a close race. 7.10 will include a release that has "no firmware, drivers,imagery, sounds, applications, or other content which do not include full source materials and come with full rights of modification,
remixing and redistribution." Ubiquity, the Live CD installer, will allow for unattended installation which will make it easy to roll out Ubuntu desktops across an organization. Composite-by-default also has a good chance of making into Gibbon. Gutsy should be open for general upload the day Feisty is released. Gutsy's goals will be decided at UDS-Sevilla, May 5-11 in Andalucia, Spain. Read Marks announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000277.html.
Gutsy's release schedule has already been decided. There will be 6 milestone releases, with the beta release on September 27th and final release coming out on October 18th. Read more at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000277.html

*Release Candidate Delayed*

"The Ubuntu 7.04 release candidate has been delayed due to bugs discovered during validation testing, specifically problems with certain ATA chipsets and with the connection status displayed by the network-manager panel applet."
Feisty release is still expected on Thursday 19th. The full announcement at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000279.html

*Canonical Website Relaunched*

Canonical's website has been given a makeover to follow the ubuntu.com style.  More information is given about the commercial services Canonical offers, the partner programme and projects it is involved with. http://www.canonical.com/

*April 13th, 2007, Ubuntuforums Council Meeting Notes*

The Hardware Team will be merged with the Beginners Team. Bodhi_Zazen and Lord Illidan will be Co-Leaders.Guidelines for "sticky" threads were established.Launchpad Profile links have been added as an option to Forum Members profile.When posting a new thread or a reply in the support areas of the forums users can link to a Launchpad bug. (several people were wondering when the launchpad team would reciprocate)The FC approved an application process for 3rd party projects to request a forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393914The FC agreed on an official stance on 3rd party installation scripts: http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=13Next Meeting to be held on May 18th @ 20:00 UTC on irc.freenode.net channel #ubuntu-meeting.
You can read the full meeting log here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408757

*Linux Mint Now Available for KDE*

Linux Mint is a distribution based on Ubuntu. Linux Mint is concentrating on the desktop and plans to release monthly or every two months. Similar to Ubuntu, some releases will be designated for LTS. A second release candidate for the KDE version of Linux Mint 2.2 has been announced. Read more: http://www.linuxmint.com/20070414.html. For a list of Kubuntu derived distributions, see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDerivedDistros

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Teams started in Finland*

Finnish LoCo started its teams this Saturday to gather together people who want to volunteer in spreading Ubuntu in Finland and helping others to use it. The teams were introduced and discussed in an 2 hour IRC-session at #ubuntu-fi-tiimit (-teams).
Part of the teams act locally, like in a city or so and others virtually in whole Finland like marketing team, blog team, forum team, support team, documentation team, localization team and bug squad.
More information (in Finnish): http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/Wiki/Tiimit
Feisty Release party is also being planned for next Saturday in Helsinki, see http://dy.fi/rq

*In The Press*

Alastair Otter, at Tectonic, is reporting the Ubuntu release slated for October 2007 will be named Gutsy Gibbon. Gibbon will be even easier to install and will include composite-by-default. Alongside Gibbon, Mark Shuttleworth also announced an ultra-free version of Ubuntu. This version will contain "no firmware, drivers, imagery, sounds, applications, or other content which do not include full source materials and come with full rights of modification, remixing and redistribution." Read the full artcile: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1447 Mark's announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000276.html

Steven Shankland, a staff writer for CNET News.com, covers the release of the beta version of Launchpad and how Mark Shuttleworth and Canonical hope that this will increase collaboration between open source projects, and in turn will allow the open source community to compete more effectively against Microsoft.
Read the full article: http://news.com.com/Canonical+wants+...3-6174662.html

Distrowatch weekly showcases the new Mandriva 2007.1 Tour, calling it "an Ubuntu-style Wiki page listing detailed information about the new features". You can read the full Tour at http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Releases...va/2007.1/Tour and DistroWatch Weekly at http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070409

Our very own Mark Shuttleworth was interviewed by The Linux Action Show! podcast. Subjects covered are Mark's experiences in space, the new Launchpad version, the upcoming release of Feisty, and much more. Read the full artcle: http://www.linuxactionshow.com/?p=99

Jack Loftus, at SearchEnterpriseLinux.com, writes about how Feisty is drawing more attention on servers. Ubuntu's developers have been running it on their servers since Warty. Virtualization tools have been included in Feisty, like KVMs and VMI support. Over the past year, Toshiba, PalmSource, and Harvard Medical School have all started using Ubuntu on servers. Ubuntu is also being noticed for thin clients, since it includes a pre-release of the Linux Terminal Server Project (LTSP). Read the full article: http://searchenterpriselinux.techtar...251013,00.html

A partnership between Ubuntu and IBM allows for easy installation of the latest version of DB2 on the 6.06 LTS release. "Partnering with IBM enables us to combine the stability and ease of use of Ubuntu with IBM's leading database solution, ensuring that enterprise customers get the fully supported low-cost and robust solution they demand," says Mark Shuttleworth. Read the full article: http://www.crn.com/software/199000232

Steven Shankland, a staff writer for CNET News.com, discusses how Feisty creates crash reports and can automatically send them to developers. One advantage is that developers get to hear about issues users don't bother to report. Second, the crash reports contain more technical details than most users can provide. Mark Shuttleworth is also quoted as saying Feisty+2 (April 2008) will most likely be the next LTS release. Read the full article: http://news.com.com/2100-7344_3-6175...-0-5&subj=news

*In The Blogosphere*

Will Lee, at Internet Marketing Fool, talks about trying out Ubuntu when realizing the cost of upgrading to Vista. He covers the ease of trying out a Live CD, installing and upgrading software, and hardware compatibility. Read more: http://www.internetmarketingfool.com...o-needs-vista/

Max Limpag's "computing life has improved exponentially with Ubuntu." He says "I haven’t been gushing this profusely since I met my wife." Read more: http://max.limpag.com/2007/04/10/ubu...in-windows-xp/

Phil Bull counts down to the release of Feisty by covering a new feature or improvement every day. So far he has covered session management, the Network``Manager, disk usage analyzer, easy codec installation, restricted drivers manager, and more. Read more: http://philbull.livejournal.com/34930.html

Matt Asay, at Info``World, writes about a dinner conversation with Mark Shuttleworth. Matt notes that while Mark has been funding Ubuntu, Mark plans on Ubuntu funding itself. Mark also believes it's better to have multiple forks of a project rather than a single fork and Microsoft can stop stymie the spread of OSS if it manages to place a patent tax. Read more: http://weblog.infoworld.com/openreso...versation.html

*Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, April  17, 2007*

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====
Start: 15:00End: 16:00Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting

==== Community Council Meeting ====
Start: 20:00End: 23:00Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: hhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

*Wednesday, April  18, 2007*

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====
Start: 12:00End: 14:00Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda

*Thursday, April  19, 2007*

==== Ubuntu 7.04 Release ====
Start: 00:00End: 23:59

==== Development Team Meeting ====
Start: 15:00End: 17:00Location: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DevelTeamMeeting20070419

*Community Spotlight*

*Apport: Automatic crash reports*
Apport is a system which intercepts application crashes, gathers information about the crash, and presents an interface informing the user how to proceed to file a bug in Launchpad. Since it may be difficult for end users to create a bug report that is really useful for developers, apport was created to handle all the data collection. Apport will display a page with a sensible default bug title and web form that the user can fill out and apport will automatically attach the collected information. It has been deactivated by default in Feisty's final release until developers can find a way to handle massive floods of duplicate bugs without disturbing Launchpad's normal operation.

*Updates and security for 6.06 and 6.10*

*Security Updates*

USN-452-1: KDE library vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-452-1USN-451-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-451-1USN-450-1: ipsec-tools vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-450-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates*

file 4.16-0ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012401.htmlipsec-tools 1:0.6.5-4ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012402.htmllinux-source-2.6.15 2.6.15-28.53 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012403.htmlkdelibs 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012404.htmlqt-x11-free 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012405.htmlapp-install-data-commercial 5.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012406.html

*Ubuntu 6.10 Updates*

file 4.17-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008301.htmlipsec-tools 1:0.6.6-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008302.htmllibaqbanking 2.0.0-3build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008303.htmlgnome-hearts 0.1.2-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008304.htmllinux-source-2.6.17 2.6.17.1-11.37 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008305.htmlkdelibs 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008306.htmlqt-x11-free 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ed...il/008307.html

*Bug Stats*

Open (27504) +584 # over last weekCritical (17) -7 # over last weekUnconfirmed (13370) +404 # over last weekUnassigned (20041) +508 # over last weekAll bugs ever reported (93592) +2010 # over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs

Check out the bug statistics: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Nick AliMartin AlbisettiCorey BurgerIsabelle DuchatelleAnd many others

*RSS*

You can suscribe to the UWN feed at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Marketing Team. Please feel free to contact us regarding any concerns or suggestions by either sending an email to ubuntu-marketing@lists.ubuntu.com or by using any of the other methods on the Ubuntu Marketing Team Contact Information Page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam). If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send then ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

----------


## kvonb

> *=== Next Ubuntu Release announced: Gusty Gibbon ===*
> Mark Shuttleworth has announced Gutsy Gibbon


Hmm, spot the mistake  :Smile: .

See how easy it is to turn bravado into a bad smell?

Maybe that isn't a good choice for a name, I can hear all the fart jokes in my head already!

 :LOL: 

(I'm not having a go at you Jenda, you do a marvellous job especially seeing as English is not your native language)

----------


## Jenda

Haha  :Smile:  Very nice.

Just for clarification, I'm not the author of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter - it is a community effort and each issue has its own credits within. In this one, special thanks goes to:
    * Nick Ali
    * Martin Albisetti
    * Corey Burger
    * Isabelle Duchatelle
    * And many others

I'll try to make that clear in the OP. Thanks for responding  :Smile:  I hope it'll help start off the avalanche. A new issue is out soon.

----------

